# New Babies Feng + Shui + Thai



## tocarmar (Dec 5, 2009)

We just got our new babies yesterday. They are sugar gliders (flying squirrels)
Feng + Shui are twin boys, cinnamins, Thai is a platinum also a boy.

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff260/tocarmar/sugar gliders/

I started an album for them on photobucket.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2009)

cool 'beasts'!!! Will they grow a lot in size? Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2009)

Awww, could they be any cuter? :smitten:


----------



## nikv (Dec 5, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## Candace (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never seen these before. How cute! Unless they're in my fruit trees-then they're a PITA. :>


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 5, 2009)

They will get alittle bigger they only get around 8" - 10" (w/tail). Me & Heidi will be getting the females early next year for breeding. I think they are all cute. They are related to oppossum & kangaroos, the females have pouches!!!


----------



## Hera (Dec 5, 2009)

SO adorable..


----------



## cdub (Dec 5, 2009)

Gliders sure are cute, but they are nocturnal, and so don't jive with most human's schedules. That's the only problem. I kept tropical tree frogs for years and frequenly was kept up late nights with all the noise they can make. Same with the gliders. I once had to keep a friend's glider while he was away. The darn thing kept me up with this annoying squaking sound.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Very cute indeed. I remember I wanted them when I was young, yes they are nocturnal, and not your typical pet.

I wanted a frog vivarium, but I am concerned about them being nocturnal as well. Poison dart frogs diurnal but high matenaince. I already have too many things to maintain, oh well. I'll admire them anyway.


----------



## Beetle (Dec 5, 2009)

:drool: I love those little tiny hands


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 5, 2009)

Me & heidi are pretty much nocturnal also with 3rd shift jobs, so they fit in with our schedule real good. We just got them yesterday (Friday) so, they had a busy day and were real quiet last night with eating & getting use to their new surrondings. So far today only a few squeeks from Feng & Shui, nothing from Thai. They should be getting up soon for their dinner, some fruit & meal worms. I also added some more pics. I will take somemore tonight, Hopefully they will sit a little stiller for better portraits, LOL.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Where did you get them???


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2009)

Such cute faces!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

I also was interested in sugar gliders, ferret and some others, I just stuck w/ leopard geckos. Thanx for sharing your QT's w/ us.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Deliciously delectably cute..  :evil:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 6, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Deliciously delectably cute..  :evil:



Grilled or deep fried?


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 6, 2009)

Jean,
We got them from a local breeder that is moving.


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 6, 2009)

They are adorable but unfortunately nocturnal and they are somewhat stinky !!! Well really stinky compared to a chinchilla or hedgehog. I had a girl but see never liked me. Always crabbing and trying to bite.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 6, 2009)

Over cute alert! I love these little guys.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 13, 2010)

*New addition!!!! Mazu*

We just rescued a female. She is about 6 weeks OOP. Very young yet!! They should not be separated before 8-10weeks. Her twin sister was already sold, or I would have 2 of them.

This is the first pics of Mazu.









She is eating banana & pear baby food from a spoon!!


----------



## Hera (Mar 14, 2010)

Gosh that's tiny!! Very cute.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG, so cute. Do you have any recent photos of your other babies? :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG, too cute.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 14, 2010)

*Updates*



Yoyo_Jo said:


> OMG, so cute. Do you have any recent photos of your other babies? :smitten:




Here are some updated pics.

Shui




Feng




Thai


----------



## Heather (Mar 14, 2010)

Hehee, they are adorable!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2010)

These really are amazing creatures. I used to watch them at night gliding from tree to tree in the light of the street lamps. I always wondered if they were hunting the zillions of flying insects attracted by the light. These are a lot more common then folks realize, just like foxes, you just don't see them unless you're paying attention and know where to look.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, they probably were after the insects.. I feed mine crickets, wax & meal worms as a treat. When mature in the wild they can glide up to 150 feet.


----------



## nikv (Mar 14, 2010)

They're really cute!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 25, 2010)

*Tara & Inari*

These are the newest members of the clan!! They are a mother & daughter (Black Beauties)

Tara







Inari


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2010)

I only can say cute. 
But no space for them. 
have some paarots, thats enough, 
I njust baught 2 rabbits for my daughter. If she will see this photos, I know what dady have to get at next


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

Also too cute!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2010)

They are sooooooo cute!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2010)

Awwwww :smitten:


----------

